# Simrad NMEA Fuel



## tim in nc (Aug 28, 2015)

Check out simrad fuel manager. I believe it will do what you are looking for without having to install a gauge in your fuel tank. Mfg # 000-11522-001 

_*Fuel Data Manager monitors fuel rates from multiple engines transmitting through a single gateway.*_
This fuel data manager stores data for fuel used, trip fuel used, and seasonal fuel used from a compatible engine or engine interface connected to your NMEA 2000 network. A single fuel data manager can support up to three engines. For installations with more than three engines, use a second fuel data manager sensor.
*Key Features*

Replaces EP-85
Cable Length: 1 1/2' (.5 m)
Connects to network with NMEA 2000 engines
Accumulates date on fuel used from the fuel flow data available from compatible NMEA 2000 engines or engine interfaces
Supports up to three engines per sensor
Can only be configured by compatible Lowrance or Simrad displays and gauges
Monitors Fuel Rate/Fuel Flow from NMEA 2000 engines, and accumulates Fuel Rate into Fuel Used
Outputs: Seasonal/Trip/Total Fuel Used
Will report accurate Vessel Fuel Remaining if MFD Fuel screen is maintained at every refuel
Additional Fuel Data Managers can be added for more engines
Will monitor fuel rates from multiple engines transmitting through a single gateway
*PGNs Transmitted*

59392 – ISO Acknowledgment
60928 – ISO Address Claim
126996 – Product Information
*What's in the Box*

Fuel Data Manager
NMEA 2000 T-Joiner


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Yeah I think there is a separate fuel manager. Works great on my Simrad seems to be very accurate.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

rovster said:


> Yeah I think there is a separate fuel manager. Works great on my Simrad seems to be very accurate.


Same as listed above? Where does the cable run to and from?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

RotorslapX71 said:


> Same as listed above? Where does the cable run to and from?


I believe it just becomes a part of your NEMA backbone. The way I understand it is that you can go two ways. 1) You can set it up where the assumption is that you always fill your tank to full when you get gas or 2) you enter each time how much gas you put in when you refuel. From there , it knows how much fuel you start with, how much fuel you have burned to give you a "tank level" , distance to empty etc.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sublime said:


> I believe it just becomes a part of your NEMA backbone. The way I understand it is that you can go two ways. 1) You can set it up where the assumption is that you always fill your tank to full when you get gas or 2) you enter each time how much gas you put in when you refuel. From there , it knows how much fuel you start with, how much fuel you have burned to give you a "tank level" , distance to empty etc.


That’s perfect! Go through Simrad?


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Fuel Data Manager | West Marine


Check out our Fuel Data Manager and more from West Marine!




www.westmarine.com


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Fuel Data Manager | West Marine
> 
> 
> Check out our Fuel Data Manager and more from West Marine!
> ...


Sick! Thanks!!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

RotorslapX71 said:


> tohatsu 60 4 stroke. Nmea is onboard now
> Can this be done or do I need an additional NMEA add-on,


Almost ALL gps-chartplotters with a NMEA 2000 connection have engine data screens including tach, temp, fuel rate, fuel used, fuel remaining, etc…

my old Garmin had it, and I’ll be using my Simrad for it on the Tohat 60 in my new boat.

There are also NMEA 2000 adapters for fuel tank sending units. I bought one for my bay boat, but the Mercury SmartCraft gauge is so accurate I don’t feel I need the tank gauge.

BUT you have to remember to reset the fuel used whenever you fill up.
I wouldn’t throw away the fuel tank dipstick.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If the NMEA route proves unsatisfactory - here's how to actually set that dipstick up properly... Instead of tape simply notch the stick to make permanent marks for 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, etc. But first... drain your tank and start over... With an empty tank get to your local gas station and run 4, 5, or 6 gallons in the tank (you'll be deciding based on your tank's capacity...). With your first quarter of fuel loaded, make a mark all the way across your stick with a file or hacksaw blade - then repeat with each quarter of a tank added until you have your tank topped up. Now at least you have an accurate dipstick (and once you have a good accurate measuring stick - then make a second one and store it away so you never have to go through this kind of hassle again.... -another of those "ask me how I know" propositions....).


Now that you have a good accurate dipstick... you really need to learn exactly what your fuel burn is... each day. Start with a full tank then set your GPS's trip log to zero. At the end of the day check your trip log, note the miles run, then re-set it to zero for the next day... Now before you put your rig away, top off the tank to find out exactly how much your rig has burned - then it's simple math to figure out your miles per gallon (if you ran 50 miles according to your trip log and needed 10 gallons to top off - you're getting five miles per gallon... Do this two or three times and you'll have a very good idea exactly how much fuel you'll burn each day (something I've been doing for many years now since I don't like fuel gauges at all... and only use a dipstick...). Of course when doing your tests try to keep your throttle at the same setting during the day on the water (75% of your throttle should give you the best mileage...). Remember that if you run flat out your mileage will drop a good bit compared to running at 3/4 throttle...


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> If the NMEA route proves unsatisfactory - here's how to actually set that dipstick up properly... Instead of tape simply notch the stick to make permanent marks for 1/4, 1/2, 3/4, etc. But first... drain your tank and start over... With an empty tank get to your local gas station and run 4, 5, or 6 gallons in the tank (you'll be deciding based on your tank's capacity...). With your first quarter of fuel loaded, make a mark all the way across your stick with a file or hacksaw blade - then repeat with each quarter of a tank added until you have your tank topped up. Now at least you have an accurate dipstick (and once you have a good accurate measuring stick - then make a second one and store it away so you never have to go through this kind of hassle again.... -another of those "ask me how I know" propositions....).
> 
> 
> Now that you have a good accurate dipstick... you really need to learn exactly what your fuel burn is... each day. Start with a full tank then set your GPS's trip log to zero. At the end of the day check your trip log, note the miles run, then re-set it to zero for the next day... Now before you put your rig away, top off the tank to find out exactly how much your rig has burned - then it's simple math to figure out your miles per gallon (if you ran 50 miles according to your trip log and needed 10 gallons to top off - you're getting five miles per gallon... Do this two or three times and you'll have a very good idea exactly how much fuel you'll burn each day (something I've been doing for many years now since I don't like fuel gauges at all... and only use a dipstick...). Of course when doing your tests try to keep your throttle at the same setting during the day on the water (75% of your throttle should give you the best mileage...). Remember that if you run flat out your mileage will drop a good bit compared to running at 3/4 throttle...


Honestly I’ll prob do that because that NMEA cable is a foot & a half…..Whose boat would that work with???? Additionally they want 103.00…. Might as well buy a fuel gauge at that point. I’ve asked East Cape what size fuel tank I have and they gave me a guess…..I can guess too


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

It connects to the NMEA backbone, not to the fuel tank, so the cable doesn’t need to be any longer than the 1.5 ft.
It’s basically an external drive for a Simrad or Lowrance and is required for the units to be able to calculate fuel usage/tank level based on the NMEA fuel burn data provided by the engine.
As others mentioned, you need to manually add gallons added at refuels each time or the calculations of tank level will be off.




RotorslapX71 said:


> Honestly I’ll prob do that because that NMEA cable is a foot & a half…..Whose boat would that work with???? Additionally they want 103.00…. Might as well buy a fuel gauge at that point. I’ve asked East Cape what size fuel tank I have and they gave me a guess…..I can guess too


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

The NMEA, fuel data manager is accurate it will tell you exactly what your motor burns. I have it in my hells bay waterman, it connects to the NMEA, and you can pull up the Fuel rate/fuel used on your SIMRAD. 

I run everything to my GPS with no gauge for a2021 MFS60.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Bob in my experience the NMEA has been pretty accurate I am not using a sending unit just engine data. At first I was double checking even mid trip with the dip stick. For some added peace of mind I set my “full tank” a little lower than actual capacity that way I have a little reserve. Don’t have a ton of experience with it but up until now it’s working good enough for me I don’t plan or feel the need to be that precise with fuel anyway only thing I care about is that I just have enough!


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Water Bound said:


> It connects to the NMEA backbone, not to the fuel tank, so the cable doesn’t need to be any longer than the 1.5 ft.
> It’s basically an external drive for a Simrad or Lowrance and is required for the units to be able to calculate fuel usage/tank level based on the NMEA fuel burn data provided by the engine.
> As others mentioned, you need to manually add gallons added at refuels each time or the calculations of tank level will be off.





Israel luis said:


> The NMEA, fuel data manager is accurate it will tell you exactly what your motor burns. I have it in my hells bay waterman, it connects to the NMEA, and you can pull up the Fuel rate/fuel used on your SIMRAD.
> 
> I run everything to my GPS with no gauge for a2021 MFS60.


Ok. The same part number as listed above? I ate my words. I had to keep the backbone in the rear compartment cause the other cable was too short.


----------



## Garret (Jan 27, 2018)

You can get it at Hodges Marine for a little cheaper and free shipping.









Navico Fuel Data Manager


NAVICO FUEL DATA MANAGER NMEA 2000Fuel Data ManagerMonitors Fuel RateFuel Flow from NMEA 2000 engines, and accumulates Fuel Rate into Fuel Used Outputs seasonal, trip and total fuel usedFeaturesReplaces EP85Monitors Fuel RateFuel Flow from NMEA ...




www.hodgesmarine.com


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

For those who’ve never been taught fuel management… The only way to go is to operate your boat the same way a pilot does with an airplane… One third of your fuel going.. one third of your fuel returning- and one third of your fuel in reserve… Period


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Garret said:


> You can get it at Hodges Marine for a little cheaper and free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thanks


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

The fuel management system is surprisingly accurate. I was always skeptical. It’s turned into a game for me at this point.

I have never seen more than .25 gallons of deviation between my fill ups and the SIMRAD calculations.


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Renegade said:


> The fuel management system is surprisingly accurate. I was always skeptical. It’s turned into a game for me at this point.
> 
> I have never seen more than .25 gallons of deviation between my fill ups and the SIMRAD calculations.


So you’re saying to buy that NMEA option haha… ok ok


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

RotorslapX71 said:


> Honestly I’ll prob do that because that NMEA cable is a foot & a half…..Whose boat would that work with???? Additionally they want 103.00…. Might as well buy a fuel gauge at that point. I’ve asked East Cape what size fuel tank I have and they gave me a guess…..I can guess too


It’s just a whip. You run a piece of romex to it, I just got mine setup it’s nice


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

SkimmerSkiffer said:


> It’s just a whip. You run a piece of romex to it, I just got mine setup it’s nice


whip? Romex to?


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Fuel Data Manager | West Marine
> 
> 
> Check out our Fuel Data Manager and more from West Marine!
> ...


ordered! Thanks for the help… Oldsmar is only an hour away so hope to get it this week!


----------



## leon jones (Jan 13, 2022)

lemaymiami said:


> For those who’ve never been taught fuel management… The only way to go is to operate your boat the same way a pilot does with an airplane… One third of your fuel going.. one third of your fuel returning- and one third of your fuel in reserve… Period


just like i used2do when running rivers in the olden dayz w/ shear pins

run away from the launch point until i'd broken 1/3 of the shear pins i had w/ me in theory leaving 1/3 of my pins to return to the truck and 1/3 for "unseen" obstacles ;-)

leon


----------



## RotorslapX71 (Jan 28, 2019)

lemaymiami said:


> For those who’ve never been taught fuel management… The only way to go is to operate your boat the same way a pilot does with an airplane… One third of your fuel going.. one third of your fuel returning- and one third of your fuel in reserve… Period


First is knowing the fuel tank size…


----------



## stinkbait (5 mo ago)

Not to de-rail the thread, but has anyone had any experience with the simrad electronic fuel flow sensor? Thinking about getting one for same reason as OP but i don't have nmea output on my older 2 stroke. There is an in-line sensor that gets installed after the fuel water separator. I don't always trust my fuel sending unit, and I don't have the ability to use a dipstick due to the location of my fuel tank.


----------

